# I've decided to attend the Dr Ablow Show



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 26, 2006)

Before anyone filps out let me say that I thought about it, my sister watched a show, I spoke to the producer concerning the different information and posts on this board. I know many of you feel this could be a bad thing but I intend on making it as positive as I can. 
This is my 2nd home here and the place that helped me become the strong, confident & sexy SSBBW I am today. I would like the same for every BBW & SSBBW in this world. If this show changed one womans view about herself I would feel my effort was worth it.
Please send me & the ladies attending happy positive vibes


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 26, 2006)

Dream, I really hope that this proves to a positive experience for you and for the viewers of the show. I hope somehow I will get the chance to see you - break a leg (that's show biz slang for good luck).

Wish I could be there to admire in person... that would be better than Tivo.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 26, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> Dream, I really hope that this proves to a positive experience for you and for the viewers of the show. I hope somehow I will get the chance to see you - break a leg (that's show biz slang for good luck).
> 
> Wish I could be there to admire in person... that would be better than Tivo.


Thank you for your support


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Oct 26, 2006)

I have also decided to go.....I have talked with a few of the producers to voice my opinion about some of the references they have made....they have decided to take their focus in a different direction and have assured me no ill fate...now I have done this a few times before, so we also dicussed a pre-interview over the phone before flying there and all parties will agree to only discuss the questions brought up in this pre-interview....no surprises. It willl be a panel style show where everyone is able to stick together and support one another. My intentions on the show are no more than to convey to everyone I am fat and happy, and what everyone else thinks is irrelavent...call me a mormon if you will....lol Can't "weight" to meet you Rhonda!!

BIG Hugs,
Nicki


----------



## love dubh (Oct 26, 2006)

Any idea of when this show will air?


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 26, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> I have also decided to go.....I have talked with a few of the producers to voice my opinion about some of the references they have made....they have decided to take their focus in a different direction and have assured me no ill fate...now I have done this a few times before, so we also dicussed a pre-interview over the phone before flying there and all parties will agree to only discuss the questions brought up in this pre-interview....no surprises. It willl be a panel style show where everyone is able to stick together and support one another. My intentions on the show are no more than to convey to everyone I am fat and happy, and what everyone else thinks is irrelavent...call me a mormon if you will....lol Can't "weight" to meet you Rhonda!!
> 
> BIG Hugs,
> Nicki


You know I got your back!! 
Can't wait to meet you to!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 26, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Any idea of when this show will air?


We won't know till after the taping..............


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 26, 2006)

Ladies - I support your decisions to be on the show, and I truly hope that it becomes a positive experience not only for those of you participating, but for the audience. I'm happy that you took the time to listen to the concerns and impressions of the people here, and that you allowed that to be part of your decision-making process. 

I've read Leah's last post, and I was pleasantly surprised at what she had to say. I can't say I'm completely convinced, but I will remain positive and hope for a good outcome.

Dream, Gaining Goddess and whoever else is attending, I wish you the best of luck, and hope you have a great time.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm really glad that they're taking the show in a different direction. Kellie and I both we going to go but work, boyfriend shit, and visitors made it not possible. I hope you ladies have fun and represent us well! I know you will. 

Good luck!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 26, 2006)

Good luck, Dream and Nicki! I bet you'll do great and hope you have fun however the show turns out!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ladies - I support your decisions to be on the show, and I truly hope that it becomes a positive experience not only for those of you participating, but for the audience. I'm happy that you took the time to listen to the concerns and impressions of the people here, and that you allowed that to be part of your decision-making process.
> 
> I've read Leah's last post, and I was pleasantly surprised at what she had to say. I can't say I'm completely convinced, but I will remain positive and hope for a good outcome.
> 
> Dream, Gaining Goddess and whoever else is attending, I wish you the best of luck, and hope you have a great time.


Thank You so much for your support Sam!! 
It really means ALOT to me to see this post from you and I understand your concerns but there is a part of me that can't help but think me & the other ladies could maybe, even if it's a small chance, change some BBW or SSBBW feelings about themselves and their body to be positive. It's a great feeling to look in the mirror and think "I'm Huge & Sexy, Beautiful as Me"  It feels awesome and it radiates to others in your presence. I can't help but want that for every woman big or small, when I see a woman smile with confidence knowing shes beautiful and lovin her self it warms me inside. Call me corny 
If I thought in any way this would be bad I wouldn't be letting my son go. That was my main concern, after talking to him and letting him see everything going on and getting his opinions he feels the same as I do.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 27, 2006)

Ivy said:


> I'm really glad that they're taking the show in a different direction. Kellie and I both we going to go but work, boyfriend shit, and visitors made it not possible. I hope you ladies have fun and represent us well! I know you will.
> 
> Good luck!


still wish you were


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Good luck, Dream and Nicki! I bet you'll do great and hope you have fun however the show turns out!


It'll be fun for sure how could it not with all the ladies going!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm not completely convinced that Leah changed her story, either. Don't forget...you're going to be talking with a psychiatrist, and he's gonna try to "help" you.
But, I suppose there is strength in numbers. Getting together with Dimensions folk is always a worthy venture, so let me know if anyone would like to meet for a drink after the show.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 27, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I'm not completely convinced that Leah changed her story, either. Don't forget...you're going to be talking with a psychiatrist, and he's gonna try to "help" you.
> But, I suppose there is strength in numbers. Getting together with Dimensions folk is always a worthy venture, so let me know if anyone would like to meet for a drink after the show.


LOL I plan on eating!
tell me the great food spots


----------



## wrench13 (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, if you and Nicki and your S/O's ( and other ladies on the panel) would like to make a night of it after the taping - I would be more then willing to ferry the lot of you around the streets of my hometown..and yes I do know some interesting places to eat... i WAS a cabbie for a few years!

E-mail me if you're interested, and don't let that Dr ride herd over any of you!

wrench13


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 27, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> ...there is a part of me that can't help but think me & the other ladies could maybe, even if it's a small chance, change some BBW or SSBBW feelings about themselves and their body to be positive.


I have high hopes that you'll not only do that, Dream... but that you'll change some audience and viewer misconceptions about fat people as well! 

I hope some of the men from Dimensions are considering appearing to support you - and to support the message you're trying to get across.


----------



## GPL (Oct 27, 2006)

This is such a great news! Finally some justice 
Please Rhonda and Nicki, show what you girls got and tell them all positive things about it. You both should check out the buffets together after the taping 
Good luck ladies. You know I think you are awesome!:wubu: 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm probably beating a dead horse at this point, but you ladies had better go to this show with taped fists, ready for a fight.

I happened to catch a piece of the Dr.Keith Ablow Show just now. First and foremost, this fuckin' guy easily could have replaced Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor in Superman Returns, as he has both the proper look and demeanor. Secondly, I didn't even have to watch for five minutes to see that my fears were confirmed. Today's topic was a dysfunctional family in which all three daughters were unwed teen mothers and grandma is a recovering drug addict. Monday's show will be a fatal attraction story based on a woman who tried to poison her neighbor to get with her husband.

Looking at these topics in relation to ours is comparing apples to oranges, but is it really??? Is it unfair of me to jump to conclusions based on a mere five minute's worth of viewing? No...not if John Mark Karr is booked for the same week. I had already said that this show is hosted by a PSYCHIATRIST who is aiming to "help you", and these two topics suggest that this truly will be the freak show that I suspected it to be. Ablow's guests are people with problems; put on exhibit in his crusade to make the world a better place...and I'm in NO WAY convinced that this is going to be an open-minded debate on a social issue.

BE CAREFUL, girls. And be sure to meet with the NY chapter of Dimensions for dinner and drinks after it's over!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 27, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I'm probably beating a dead horse at this point, but you ladies had better go to this show with taped fists, ready for a fight.
> 
> I happened to catch a piece of the Dr.Keith Ablow Show just now. First and foremost, this fuckin' guy easily could have replaced Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor in Superman Returns, as he has both the proper look and demeanor. Secondly, I didn't even have to watch for five minutes to see that my fears were confirmed. Today's topic was a dysfunctional family in which all three daughters were unwed teen mothers and grandma is a recovering drug addict. Monday's show will be a fatal attraction story based on a woman who tried to poison her neighbor to get with her husband.
> 
> ...


How much more are you going to run this in the ground!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 27, 2006)

What day is the show being filmed?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 27, 2006)

Donohue and Sally Jesse are off the air! No more 'Plea For Tolerance':batting: content is permitted; Corporate Media serve a hard-right agenda. However, fascists have one weakness... enormous, perfect breasts! So ye may yet prevail. If things turn ugly, square your shoulders and gentle jiggle The Girls from side to side. Luthor will be transfixed:smitten: by the Divine Feminine.:kiss2:


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 27, 2006)

I will wish you both, Rhonda and Nicki, the best and good luck with this "Doctor".
I hope it will turn out well and I think you are fantastic to show the world how beautiful a large women is. I know (after reading all dimension threads) what ever happens it will be many men and women that will adore you and we are many that support you.
:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 
Puss o kram Charlie


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 27, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> How much more are you going to run this in the ground!



I posted that for your benefit. If you want to roll your eyes at me, then that's your perogative. Hey listen, I've been wrong before...I can't rule out the possibility that this will, in fact, be a positive, empowering discussion. But if it isn't, and if you find that Lex Luthor is making a mockery of you to bump up his ratings, then don't come back here looking for sympathy.

Good luck to you.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 28, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> I will wish you both, Rhonda and Nicki, the best and good luck with this "Doctor".
> I hope it will turn out well and I think you are fantastic to show the world how beautiful a large women is. I know (after reading all dimension threads) what ever happens it will be many men and women that will adore you and we are many that support you.
> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:
> Puss o kram Charlie


Thank You Charlie........I feel many on this board would like to see the show fail just so they can say "i told you so"
That saddens me.......


----------



## Tarella (Oct 28, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I'm probably beating a dead horse at this point, but you ladies had better go to this show with taped fists, ready for a fight.
> 
> I happened to catch a piece of the Dr.Keith Ablow Show just now. First and foremost, this fuckin' guy easily could have replaced Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor in Superman Returns, as he has both the proper look and demeanor. Secondly, I didn't even have to watch for five minutes to see that my fears were confirmed. Today's topic was a dysfunctional family in which all three daughters were unwed teen mothers and grandma is a recovering drug addict. Monday's show will be a fatal attraction story based on a woman who tried to poison her neighbor to get with her husband.
> 
> ...



I think this was a good post Bruce. I hope that you are wrong but I would put money on you being right. I mean no disrespect towards the lovely ladies who will be participating on this show but I feel that most of these types of shows try to make fat people look like asses. I think with the topics you mention, it sounds like another Jerry Springer show. And as a woman, it really makes me cringe when they skew/spin the show into a dramatic, outrageous, demeaning broadcast. Sure, they can tell you that they will only ask certain prearranged interview questions but I hazzard to guess that this will only be a cut and paste together piece of trash that will portray fat women as emotionally disfunctional. There is a reason why they are having a pyschiatrist on the panel.Is the purpose of having a psychiatrist there to tell these women that they are ok? No, the purpose of having a pyschiatrist there, will probably be to tell them they have deficiencies and that they need help. (I am not saying that this is the reality for these women) I dont think the panel guests on these types of shows do any fat women favors by allowing a TV show to negatively represent them. 

I also don't buy into the old adage that any press is better than no press, the exception to that was Velvets Catwalk in Paris . I don't like seeing the proliferation of these negative stereotypes. I hope I am wrong but I have my doubts. I truly hope for the best and I also hope these ladies wont be harmed by this show. 

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you for seeing my point, Tara. I'm not here to blast anyone who appears on this TV show. I simply want all of our friends to hear every side of the story and be SURE that they know what they're walking into. And, despite rude email that I've received regarding this subject, I still wish them well and hope that I'm wrong for being skeptical.


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Oct 28, 2006)

Just wanted to add that Leah is no longer working this show.....and that the producers of this show are plus sized women themselves......and they are looking for FAs in the area to be in the audience cheering on the girls, to give the show a positive feel.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 28, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> Just wanted to add that Leah is no longer working this show.....and that the producers of this show are plus sized women themselves......and they are looking for FAs in the area to be in the audience cheering on the girls, to give the show a positive feel.



Okay now THIS is a new piece of information to come to light, and I thank you very much for posting it. Hopefully this changes things, and I may just contact the producers about filling seats in the audience.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2006)

No matter how the show goes, don't you think that the ADULT females who are going to participate MIGHT understand what they might be in for?


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> No matter how the show goes, don't you think that the ADULT females who are going to participate MIGHT understand what they might be in for?


of course, and even accepting that fact, it's possible to worry about what might happen and to be concerned for their welfare.

I know what's going to happen when I get something pierced, but I still show concern for it.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> of course, and even accepting that fact, it's possible to worry about what might happen and to be concerned for their welfare.
> 
> I know what's going to happen when I get something pierced, but I still show concern for it.



And dont you think it also matters the energy behind the 'concern'? True concern is not patronizing or parental...that is what I was referring to.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 29, 2006)

I have said the exact same thing on two of these threads.

So if the question is "Can Nicki and Rhonda take care of themselves?" the answer is "Yes."

I think we should give them more support and less worrying.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 29, 2006)

To be honest, I have no idea what you're saying here. 



mossystate said:


> And dont you think it also matters the energy behind the 'concern'? True concern is not patronizing or parental...that is what I was referring to.



For the record, While I'm not friends with either woman I have absolute faith in these women to take care of themselves. I've never ever called their ability to do so into question. And as I've said in another thread, if the whole basis of this concern rested on their ability to take care of themselves, there'd be no concern. But it doesn't rest solely on them and their abilities. They are making the choice to put themselves at the mercy of people who haven't done much to inspire trust in my opinion. And while that is their right! and I support it! and I hope it does end up being a positive thing, I am also GENUINELY concerned that it won't be--not just for them but for the people they represent.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> To be honest, I have no idea what you're saying here.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Rebecca said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I have no idea what you're saying here.
> ...


----------



## elle camino (Oct 29, 2006)

hmm.
i guess it's a metter of personal interpretation, but i've never read any of bruce's posts as controlling or patronizing. 
if anything i get the impression that he's just...vehemently concerned.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hmm.
> i guess it's a metter of personal interpretation, but i've never read any of bruce's posts as controlling or patronizing.
> if anything i get the impression that he's just...vehemently concerned.



And you're one of the first people to add a comment that actually makes sense. Thank you for taking the time to fully understand my intentions instead of pointing a finger and making ridiculous accusations just because you have a different opinion.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 29, 2006)

crap!


*m*a*tter

and to be quite honest, i don't have much of a different opinion than you do, re: this whole thing. at least as far as i can tell. 
that being said, i am steering clear of the hornet's nest.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> crap!
> 
> 
> *m*a*tter
> ...



Better start running now...before MossyState or Dreamlover accuse you of stealing Fizzy Lifting Drinks.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Better start running now...before MossyState or Dreamlover accuse you of stealing Fizzy Lifting Drinks.



Oy..*L* So if a person agrees with you they must be making sense, where I cannot possibly be making sense, or understand exactly what I read from you in this thread.Like I stated, when you were going on about the 'bitch' who you at one time adored, but who became insane..not knowing what was good for her..was not confident..etc..etc..I pretty much got a good idea of what you are about.Just because you like fat does not mean you cannot be patronizing and controlling.And who the fuck am I? I am Monique..hello..and I guess I will state my opinion ...like you have done...yay!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 29, 2006)

Actually, Monique, you're not posting any opinions at all...you're just throwing accusations and judgments at me, which are two reasons why I left the glutton for punishment girlfriend that you're taking bullets for in another thread.
Did I pass on judgments on Dreamlover for attending the show? Absolutely not. I probably should have, considering the rude emails she's sent to me over the past few days, but I stayed my hand and tried to conduct myself respectfully while I made my points. GainingGoddess did the same thing when she interjected, which is why I'll support her appearance on the show long before I entertain the thought of supporting Dreamlover.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 29, 2006)

Rhonda, I will watch! Give a girl a shout out!


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 29, 2006)

i love Brucey-poo! :kiss2:


----------



## ripley (Oct 30, 2006)

Are there other women on the show, or just Gaining Goddess and Dream? Is this a BBW/FA topic or a purposeful gaining topic? Anyone know?

If it's a BBW/FA topic I'm all for them doing this show. If it's about purposeful gaining...I think that looking at these threads you can see how much of a hot-button issue this is in an SA community; I see little hope of the general public understanding, accepting, or treating this like anything but a freak show.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow...

I knew my radar was right on the money...

Wow....


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

I never called anyone clueless. The Ablow people are probably just changing their story so as not to lose you on the panel. I know you know this, and THIS IS WHY I'M ASKING YOU TO GIVE THEM HELL WHEN YOU APPEAR ON THE SHOW.
And I didn't coward out of anything...I just don't like the idea of explaining myself to a psychiatrist when I don't seem to see any problems. Just for the record, when the Tyra Banks people came in here over the summer, I was one of the first people to be contacted. THAT show I would have done, but my work schedule wouldn't allow the time off for it on such short notice. 
I never meant to insult anyone while talking about this with the exception of the Ablow people. Again, I know from friends' experiences how a media appearance can be skewed and spun off to whatever they want it to be despite what they want you to think. If you think it's rude of me to express my concerns, then maybe a chat with a psychiatrist isn't a bad idea after all.
__________________


Here's what I told you yesterday, in case you forgot


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

*rattles the keys to the padlock*


----------



## Mini (Oct 30, 2006)

I love a good fight as much as the next guy, but this is fucking ridiculous.

Bruce, Dream, you're both acting like children. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

The best defense is a good offense, and I'm not gonna be spit on by two people who insist that it's duck season instead of wabbit season. It seems that anyone who doesn't come and kiss HER ass and say "I really hope the show is good" is getting grilled for having a different opinion. That's how this started.


----------



## Mini (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, bollocks.

This shit started, to the best of my knowledge, when you played the Concerned Gentleman card just once too often. Dream took umbrage to the fact that you were talking down to her, as if she didn't know the "risks" involved with appearing on the show. You got miffed, and voila! Clusterfuck.

And now methinks you're both too fucking stubborn to apologize and leave it at that.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> . Oh, and Monique, if Rhonda is old enough to make her own decision to appear on TV, then she's sure as hell old enough to fight her own battles.




Ummm, my posts were pretty much just me addressing you and your attitudes.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sticking up for myself.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> Oh, bollocks.
> 
> This shit started, to the best of my knowledge, when you played the Concerned Gentleman card just once too often. Dream took umbrage to the fact that you were talking down to her, as if she didn't know the "risks" involved with appearing on the show. You got miffed, and voila! Clusterfuck.
> 
> And now methinks you're both too fucking stubborn to apologize and leave it at that.



yeah, what he/you said...heh


----------



## Mini (Oct 30, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I'm sticking up for myself.



Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> Oh, bollocks.
> 
> This shit started, to the best of my knowledge, when you played the Concerned Gentleman card just once too often. Dream took umbrage to the fact that you were talking down to her, as if she didn't know the "risks" involved with appearing on the show. You got miffed, and voila! Clusterfuck.
> 
> And now methinks you're both too fucking stubborn to apologize and leave it at that.



How was I talking down to her? By presenting a handful of scenarios that may have aided her in making her final decision? And SHE CLEARLY DIDN'T KNOW THE RISKS at first, because if you read the beginnings of these threads, you'll see that she tried to back out of the show.

I'll walk away from this right now. I can apologize for the name-calling, but I'm not apologizing for sticking up for myself.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 30, 2006)

Two-plus threads of various people bitching eachother out about attending this show.

Marry eachother, maim eachother, screw eachother, or sue eachother. Just *shut up* about it.

I'm stumped as to why this thread hasn't been closed as well.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, so when the "adults" are done acting like 13 year olds on myspace, can we figure out when this is gonna be on? I wanna watch it


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

..heh..pots..kettles..oh my!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Marry eachother, maim eachother, screw eachother, or sue eachother. Just *shut up* about it.
> 
> I'm stumped as to why this thread hasn't been closed as well.



Samantha...no marraige, maiming, lawsuit, or make-up sex can make this situation better. Only a game of Monopoly can exhaust all the energy that's been put into these posts, and I'm playing as the hat!

And yeah, this thread should have been closed LONG ago. PS let the record show that I was the first person to agree to disagree and extend some courtesy...anyone with a good pair of eyes and a couple'a braincells can figure that out when they read the private messages that Rhonda made public. You'll also see that I was the first person to be insulted.

So, at this point, the only thing I have left to say is DO NOT PASS GO, DO NOT COLLECT $200!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

in the words of the divine and dearly departed chief seattle....


if you continue to contaminate your own bed, one day you will awake and lie in your own waste...

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 30, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> in the words of the divine and dearly departed chief seattle....
> 
> 
> if you continue to contaminate your own bed, one day you will awake and lie in your own waste...
> ...




that sounds kinda hot...


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 30, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm stumped as to why this thread hasn't been closed as well.




Because sometimes people can just argue and that's ok. You don't have to read it or like it (you in a general populous sense), but I closed one... and we'll see how this goes. There was certainly no reason to be arguing in two of them. Sometimes, just once in a damn while, it would be nice if the parties involved could actually move on on their own - without needing a policeman to come and lock up the playground. I think, as a moderate moderator, I'd very much enjoy seeing something come to it's natural conclusion without having to close threads. It's not something we're encouraged to do, it's a LAST resort.

Please keep in mind, everyone, that Conrad far favors the policy of "least moderation is best moderation." Assuming nothing having been done means nothing will ever be done is not appropriate.

If the parties involved could agree to disagree, and move along without having the last, last, last word... then perhaps we could leave the thread open for anyone else who has an "on topic" comment - gee, what a crazy idea that would be?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Awww. I was really only watching this thread (well, skimming, I've not the mental energy for these things anymore) just so I could try to make a "Last Word" post.

I can not get Last Word if this thread is not closed. Unless everyone agrees not to keep posting after me. HA HA HA HA HA HA!

:bounce:


----------



## Jes (Oct 30, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> in the words of the divine and dearly departed chief seattle....
> 
> 
> if you continue to contaminate your own bed, one day you will awake and lie in your own waste...
> ...


And as Confucius once said:
He who fart in church sit in his own pew.
ok. sorry.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2006)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuure...ha


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> If the parties involved could agree to disagree, and move along without having the last, last, last word...



I had already tried that, as the emails posted from last night clearly prove. You saw how a kind gesture was received (maybe misinterpreted?), and I'm not the only guy here who got grilled for having a different opinion. That's right...grilled for having a different opinion. Everyone who thought the show was a bad idea got a "fuck you" attitude, and suddenly, I'm a chauvanistic beast because I referred to an abusive exgirlfriend as a "bitch" (because one of the participants in this battle royal has never had her heart broken by a "prick", "dick", or "bastard"). It's funny how the bickering seems to have stopped now that the whole truth has been exposed.

The lesson to be learned is that if you treat someone like an asshole, that's how they're going to act. But I better conclude this post here and now, before I'm accused of running something into the ground again...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 30, 2006)

oh and by the way...

DO NOT PASS GO, DO NOT COLLECT $200!!
View attachment 1325,1114374040,1.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Oct 31, 2006)

:blink: :blink: :blink: 

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:



> oh and by the way...
> 
> DO NOT PASS GO, DO NOT COLLECT $200!!
> View attachment 10977



QED!

Or, rather, what?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 31, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> oh and by the way...
> 
> DO NOT PASS GO, DO NOT COLLECT $200!!
> View attachment 10977



Checkmate, pal!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 31, 2006)

YOU SUNK MY BATTLESHIP!


----------

